# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Zanzibar Reef

## nuno trocado

Boas pessoal

Apos desistencia do aquario de 300lts por força maior a um ano atras volto com 1nano
sei que nao é sistema mais adequado mas vamos pra ver no que isto dá!
A ideia é manter um casal de ocellaris, invertebrados e alguns corais faceis.
Data da montagem 11-11-2011

Setup:

Aquario: Resun DMS-500PL 94lt
Sump: Incorporada na traseira
Filtragem: siporax, Carvao e Resina Anti-Fosfato
Escumador: Resun sk-05
Circulaçao: Resun Waver2000 e Bomba Retorno
Iluminaçao: 2 lampadas PL 36w, 1Branca 10000kv e 1Azul actinica
Moonlight: 4 Leds blue
Aquecimento: Eheim jager 200w
Agua: Natural
Substrato: 5kg Areia fina "Instant Ocean"
Rocha: 5kg sansibar rock
Reposiçao: kalkwasser

Espero ter ajuda da comunidade para algumas duvidas que venham aparecer
como tambem para criticas, opinioes e sugestoes que sao sempre bemvindas!

Desde ja abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas
Mete umas fotos ...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Parabens pela montagem!

O que pretendes colocar nesse nano?

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas 

Paulo ja tenho algumas fotos vou so seleccionar algumas e mal possa meto aqui pro pessoal ver e opinar!

Nuno a ideia era fazer um sistema simples mais o menos do tipo um casal de ocellaris alguns invertebrados uns corais moles e LPS
mas estou disposto aceitar sugestões!

Obrigado e Abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Acho que tem tudo para funcionar!

Apenas sugiro algum cuidado no que respeita a:

1 - escolher os corais já que a iluminação te irá limitar um pouco
2 - gerir a reposição com kalk já que a pouca litragem do tanque te irá provocar riscos de grandes oscilações de pH principalmente se te esqueceres de repor umas vezes e quiseres compensar tudo duma vez - se conseguires um esquema automático seria o melhor
3 - permitir uma boa maturação do tanque nomeadamente esperar um bom tempo até colocares corais e principalmente peixes

Depois há que definir a tua política de TPAs. Com um nano dá para tudo devido ao baixo volume. Até há quem não use filtragem clássica e viva de mudas agressivas e frequentes.
No outro extremo há quem mantenha nanos sem TPAs.

Diria que no meio estará a virtude. No teu caso mudaria 10 litros por semana nos primeiros 6 meses e passava a 10 litros de 15 em 15 dias a partir daí.

Quanto ao povoamento do tanque eu tentaria fazer algo bem distinto. Já que vais ter o siporax evitaria colocar muita rocha mas procuraria ou fazer um tanque exclusivamente dominado por ricordeas ou por zoanthus apostando na qualidade e variedade. Tentaria também juntar alguns leds royal-blue à iluminação para evidenciar as respectivas cores.

----------


## nuno trocado

Vista promenor
DSCF9661.jpg
Vista direita
DSCF9667.jpg
Vista esquerda
DSCF9668.jpg
Vista geral
DSCF9669.jpg

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas 

Seguem algumas fotos da evoluçao do meu pequeno reef!
Apos um boom de algas e de bacterias neste momento esta estabilizado e penso que esta no bom caminho!










No meu ver uns bons exemplares de frags do nosso companheiro Jorge Neves que tem uma aquario de referência e do qual aproveito pra agradecer com um muito obrigado!

Abraço
 Nuno Trocado

----------


## João Castelo

Nuno,

Acho muito bonito. sinceramente gostei muito da disposição das rochas.

Relativamente ao GSP mantém sempre uma distancia entre ele e a rocha principal para evitar que comece a galgar.

Um abraço

JC

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tem tudo para resultar mas teria mais algum cuidado com a disposição dos corais.

Parece-me que a Sinularia dura ficaria mais equilibrada na paisagem se fixada à rocha naquela zona mas mais para a frente, em vez de ficar na areia. Há ali um buraco onde encaixaria muito bem.

Preocupa-me é esse green-star que, se me recordo bem, é bastante agressivo para a maior parte dos corais (por exemplo limpa-te a Montipora assim que puder). Se estou a ver bem a foto, ele já está a agarrar num vidro lateral e parece bem saudável. Se não tens cuidado, no espaço de um par de anos domina-te o aquário todo incluindo o vidro.

É um coral lindo e fascinante. Um tapete de cor e movimento único no reino animal. Mas exige algum cuidado porque, se o teu sistema lhe for favorável (e parece que é), rapidamente se transforma numa praga.

De resto, com esse aquascaping espetacular que conseguiste, vai ser só uma questão de tempo até o tanque ficar um mimo.

Atendendo à data de montagem, estás a ter a atitude correta quanto à introdução de peixes. Quanto mais tarde, melhor para eles.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Parece-me que a Sinularia dura ficaria mais equilibrada na paisagem se fixada à rocha
> 
> Preocupa-me é esse green-star que, se me recordo bem, é bastante agressivo para a maior parte dos corais (por exemplo limpa-te a Montipora assim que puder). Se estou a ver bem a foto, ele já está a agarrar num vidro lateral e parece bem saudável. Se não tens cuidado, no espaço de um par de anos domina-te o aquário todo incluindo o vidro.


 :Olá:  Nuno

Não è uma "Sinulária" e sim um "Sarcophyton".
Os "Green" ao contrário do que possa parecer,qualquer faca,unha ou o que seja,remove-os de onde quer que estejam,isto porque o seu tecido,embora não pareça,è esponjoso (aburrachado se quiseres),não criando qualquer dificuldade na sua remoção.
Agora tens razão quando dizes que pode ser agressivo com alguns corais e paradoxalmente + com os moles.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Castelo

> Nuno
> 
> Os "Green" ao contrário do que possa parecer,qualquer faca,unha ou o que seja,remove-os de onde quer que estejam,isto porque o seu tecido,embora não pareça,è esponjoso (aburrachado se quiseres),não criando qualquer dificuldade na sua remoção.
> Agora tens razão quando dizes que pode ser agressivo com alguns corais e paradoxalmente + com os moles.


Olá Jorge  :Olá: 

Correctissimo. Mas um tipo facilita e ele vai trepando, sempre com muita agressividade e acaba sempre por existir alguma preocupação. Mesmo assim parece-me ser preferivel ir controlando o crescimento. Neste caso concreto verifica-se nas pontas do coral a situação que referiste, aburrachado, meio aroxeado. olhando para o futuro do aquário, ou seja, prevendo que aquelas rochas venham a estar preenchidas com outros corais, ia aparando as pontas para não o deixar trepar.

Um grande abraço

JC

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi,

Esta engraçado o layout! So uma coisa, essa rocha não é a mais indicada para água salgada, basiccamente é rocha calcaria e podes vir a ter alguns problemas com alcalinidade. Já agora tens ideia dos teus valores de Ph, Kh?

abraço e parabens , está bem simples!

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas

Obrigado a todos pelos comentarios e opinioes!

Quanto aos green star é um coral que pessoalmente eu e a familia gostamos 
mas nao ha duvida que tem de ser controlado ate porque tenho ideia de por
mais corais pelo aquario mas vamos ver no que sai!

Quanto ao ser sinularia dura e sarcophyton andei a pesquisar
e pareceu-me mais um lobophytum mas voces mais experientes deveram ter uma ultima palavra!

Quanto a rocha no meu antigo reef achei que a rocha viva largava muita poeira e pra este andei
a pesquisar e os brasileiros no forum IPaq usam muito esta sansibar e para alem de falarem
bem dela acheia bonita depois de maturada e diferente por isso arrisquei e pra ja tou contente
quanto aos valores rondam do ph 8 e kh 9 pra ja nao saiu disto!

Abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Quanto ao GSP, como sou daqueles que tem uma certa resistência a estar sempre a por as mãos no tanque, apesar de saber que é relativamente controlável, continuo a achar que vai exigir alfum cuidado no controlo.

O Sarco (que por ter os pólipos recolhidos e aqule contorno e cor me pareceu uma S. dura) nesse caso ali fica bem porque tenderá a crescer para a frente e para cima ficando depois melhor enquadrado.

Os melhores layouts são aqueles que começam feiosos e despidos mas que depois duns bons meses de crescimentos passam a fazer todo o sentido.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

O Sarco è este...


Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Muito interessante Jorge! Nunca tinha visto essa espécie.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Muito interessante Jorge! Nunca tinha visto essa espécie.


 :Olá:  Nuno

Mais conhecido por "Devil's Fingers"
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## nuno trocado

Ola Jorge

Correcto mas segundo o site da foto diz ser um Lobophytum sp.
Ora veja: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...646&pcatid=646

Abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Ola Jorge
> 
> Correcto mas segundo o site da foto diz ser um Lobophytum sp.
> Ora veja: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...646&pcatid=646
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Trocado


Pois. Se de duros pesco pouco, de moles é a total ignorância. 

O livro do Borneman tem uma foto na página 27 em que  os pólipos parecem exactamente os da fotografia que está no tópico. Chama-lhe devil's hand. É um Lobo e não um Sarco.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Nuno

Mea culpa  :yb663: ...mea culpa  :yb663: ...mea culpa  :yb663: .
http://www.seascapestudio.net/refere...ian.php?id=197

Ando com os olhos em bico e vocês conseguém baralhar-me  :yb624: 
De uma vez por todas..."Sarcophyton.Sp".

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

O coral mãe.



Jorge Neves

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas

Jorge confere Sarcophyton.Sp  :Pracima: 
Eles sao todos parecidos que ate da mesmo pra por os olhos em bico  :yb624: 

Abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas pessoal 

Estou a ficar outra vez com boom de bacterias!  :yb620: 
Existe algum modo ou metedo para eliminar ou evitar isso!  :yb663: 

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Nuno,

Esse aquário tem uma litragem interessante. Acho que daria até para manter dois pares de casais de ocellaris, ou um casal de ocellaris e mais um ou dois peixes para nanos, pessoalmente talvez um Halichoeres Chrysus para controlar os parasitas e um Ambligobius Rainfordi/Hectori para remexer e limpar o areão.

O Siporax e Carvão Activado é sempre muito boa ideia. As resinas anti-fosfatos, no caso de avançares para o Zeovit (bak+food+start), dispensa as resinas, aliás se houver resinas o método é menos eficaz.

A iluminação parece-me bem para corais moles, LPS e alguns SPS mais fáceis tipo montiporas.

O termostato está um pouco sobredimensionado (dobro da litragem em watts). Até pode ser mais económico (funcionar menos tempo) e gastar menos kWh, mas não tenho a certeza...

A rocha, dos 5kg talvez a médio prazo aumentar para uns 10 ou 15kg, assim por alto, se bem que com os 5kg e o siporax já deve fazer bem o trabalho da desnitrificação.

O kalkwasser cheguei a experimentar mas nunca fui muito fã, só do custo mesmo que é o mais baixo dos vários métodos. Só que torna-se difícil acertar com o Cálcio e o Kh e dependendo do número de corais e da taxa de evaporação, poderá não ser suficiente em certos casos para manter os dois níveis (Ca e Kh). Pessoalmente tenho usado e sempre gostei bastante, apesar de ficar um pouco mais caro (se bem que para litragens de nano já um custo bastante aceitável), é o bio-cálcio em duas partes (Ca + Kh). No meu caso em tempos experimentei o Tropic Marin Bio-Calcium e o Tripple Buffer e com bons resultados. Entretanto também o Sera Marin Componentes 1 e 2. É bem mais simples adicionar, na altura do meu nano, sensivelmente duas vezes por semana, ou seja de 3 em 3 dias, deitava 5ml do componente 1 + 5ml do componente 2, ou seja, no total por semana 10ml de cada um dos dois componentes. Com os frascos de 250ml, daria portanto para 25 semanas, ou seja, sensivelmente seis meses. E também 1 colher de Tripple Buffer (por cada 75litros). Uma embalgem de Tripple Buffer de 255g também deve durar por muito tempo. E estes produtos são muito fáceis de adicionar nas quantidades ideais e assim manter o Ca e Kh facilmente.

De resto não me estou a lembrar assim de mais dicas, mas se tiveres outras dúvidas diz algo e tento ajudar.

Boa sorte com o reef  :SbOk3: 

PS: O boom de bactérias referes-te a cianos?

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Artur

Desde ja obrigado pelo feedback quanto aos peixes optei por um aquario de palhaços
entao coloquei um par de amphiprion ocellaris e um par de amphiprion frenatus 
disse um par de cada porque ainda nao formaram casal e por corais do tipo que os palhaços
gostam para fazerem simbiose!

Quanto a rocha sei que é pouca mas foi ja com ideia de encher e ter espaço para os corais
por isso e que tenho a sump cheia de siporax e ceramicas o que parece estar a resultar!

Optei pelo kalkwaser porque no meu antigo reef tive bons resultados ate ao ponto de ser
dificil de controlar a alga coralina que ate pelos vidros ja tinha, neste espero o mesmo resultado!
Mas tambem tens ai uns bons metedos de suplementos eide experimentar!

Nao o boom de bacterias que tive nao eram cianos era mesmo a agua turva tipo leitosa 
mas do genero so durante as luzes ligados de noite agua cristalina digo-te nunca vi nada assim 
ate que andei a pesquisar e descobri o que era bacterias em excesso!

Abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------

